# Seroquel 150mg for anxiety and mood stabilization...



## Glosoli (May 16, 2011)

..............


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah i have been on it a while for sleep which it is really good for.
150mg seems like a low dose to be getting any mood stabilizing effects ?? 
At 300mg it definitively stabilized my moods but i really didn't find any benefit to Social anxiety. 
Also at higher doses i believe it starts blocking dopamine which is counter productive to the Zoloft ???
I really dunno lol


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Why have you not been prescribed or even suggested a mood stabilizer?
they work very well for bipolar and i know seroquel is generally used for both bipolar and bipolar 2 but 150mg is a low dose for bipolar too, some people start at around 500mg but i would never go there

there has to be something else you can take, seroquel will not help mood without a mood stabilizing drug 

i have BPD (borderline personality disorder) and i found SSRI meds like zoloft were very bad for inducing manic spells and odd behavior 

some people find a mixture of lamictal or lithium and seroquel good for bipolar
you could ask your pdoc or doc about it them


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Seroquel does calm me down but i gained weight on it which was why i stopped it. And im not Bipolar so there wasnt any real medical reason to keep taking it. i was on 150 MG to. and after a month it didnt make me sleepy anymore.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

blakeyz said:


> Yeah i have been on it a while for sleep which it is really good for.
> 150mg seems like a low dose to be getting any mood stabilizing effects ??
> At 300mg it definitively stabilized my moods but i really didn't find any benefit to Social anxiety.
> Also at higher doses i believe it starts blocking dopamine which is counter productive to the Zoloft ???
> I really dunno lol


Yeah, at lower doses it mainly causes sedation through histamine blockade, at higher doses it begins to block specific serotonin, norepinephrine and dopamine receptors which is whats thought to be responsible for the mood stabilizing effect.

AFAIK 300 mg is said to be the dose where it starts to really block dopamine, but I suspect there would be some variation, 150-200 mg may be enough for it to have this effect in certain individuals.


----------



## Glosoli (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.

*Arisa*, I am unsure why my psychiatrist hasn't suggested a mood stabilizer as well. It interests me to know that Lamictal and other drugs are used for that purpose. I had just assumed they were atypical antipsychotics as well through my reading and research.

She seems like a very intelligent woman and we have discussed my Bipolar II in depth. Even so, I'm starting to have my own doubts about Seroquel XR. After taking 150mg last night before bed, I am feeling very numb and out of it right now. Only been awake 1 hour so it's too early to say, but I feel kind of stupid like, really out of it. Turning my head, it feels very light.

This better not be derealization or whatever it is I experienced when taking SSRIs. Things felt like a dream constantly.

I will say that I don't feel any present anxiety at the moment. Whether it would arise outdoors or near strangers is a different story. I don't want to feel sedated as hell. It seems to defeat the purpose of feeling better... if you're feeling better, but numbed to the point of non-existing.

I hope this sedation passes. It's making me feel really stupid too.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea 150mg is probably a good starting place because any higher and most people end up refusing to take it from the sedation and feeling so drugged the next day. Better to adjust to each dose slowly and work your way up to a more useful dose as the side effects lessen. Plus some of the side effects could kill you if you suddenly took 100s of mg without knowing what it does. A lot of people have swelling of the sinuses and mucous membranes making it difficult to breathe. I'm taking several other meds with it because I can't go over 150mg of seroquel without losing the ability to breathe in any position except sitting upright. Many don't notice that side effect or forget about it because they take their dose at night and fall asleep before it happens.


----------



## Glosoli (May 16, 2011)

I really hope that it doesn't affect my breathing. I had breathing issues on Zoloft, found I could never get a full breathe and often found myself gasping for air randomly. I'm awaiting the weight gaining effects with warm arms though. I lost like 25 pounds because of this damn depression. I never have the appetite to pick myself up the next day either. Eating is a motivation thing or something.

I really hate this haze I feel now from Seroquel xr. I feel like I'm forgetting things when I think of them and I feel like I'm jumbling words and saying really dumb or repetitive things that I never would have been.

I don't understand the point of getting rid of Hypomania. I feel no anticipation or happiness at all now, I'm just in this single out-of-it mood.

Maybe I need a shower.


----------



## kuroizero (Jun 22, 2011)

Your post is a miracle for me. I've been trying so hard to find someone else who was on Seroquel XR for anxiety. I'm on 50mg (just for anxiety and insomnia) and I'm also on Zoloft 200mg. I hope you are doing better. : )


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

The respiratory symptoms are a little different from that. It starts out a bit more like a cold and cold or allergy meds like sudafed and nasal sprays can often help. It swells the mucus membranes starting with the sinuses and progression down the nasal passages and then down the throat as you take a higher and higher dose. I haven't talked to many other people who had it progress to their throat though before they reached a high enough dose to treat their problems.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

If your new to it, be aware that it can sometimes cause a sudden drop in blood pressure, this can result in reflex tachycardia, dizziness and possibly fainting if you stand up too quickly (orthostasis). So tapering up slowly is probably a good idea.


----------



## Glosoli (May 16, 2011)

I'm very curious if there are neurological changes... like significant changes in thought and anxiety when in public. I don't feel big changes like that yet. As much as Zoloft messed my moods/physical being up, it still gave me insight/bouts of happiness that were very good every now and then. I'll have to give this medication the remainder of the next 14 days I'm to take it before seeing the psychiatrist again.

As invested as she seems in Seroquel XR, I feel as though 100mg or so and something like Lamictal might be what I need from what I've been reading from others with Bipolar type II. My moods don't really feel that different now, I just feel groggy and tired which contributes to feeling calm and at ease in a way.


----------



## tapered (Jun 28, 2011)

Seroquel's effect on anxiety at that dose is pretty minimal, most of the benefit is from the action on hystamine receptors which in turn slows you down a bit.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Glosoli said:


> I wound up by some miracle getting in to see a psychiatrist that I was on a year-long waiting list to see.


I hate to take a thread off topic, but I thought Canada was supposed to have a health care system that made the US look like a joke?

Is having to wait that long to see a p-doc typical in Canada? Or are there some unique circumstances surrounding this really long wait?


----------

